# cui: una fiaschetta, cui ha tolto il tappo



## zipp404

Parrà una domanda sciocca, ma cerco una conferma.  Il verbo tr. «togliere» significa, tra l’altro, _portare, levare, rimuovere via qualcosa da un luogo_, per cui suppongo che il pronome relativo «cui» nella frase sottostante «Cagliostro ha estratto da una tasca interna *una fiaschetta**, *cui *ha tolto il tappo*.» stia per «da cui».

*Contesto*

Tutti i medici, chirurghi e specialisti consultati dalla regina Maria-Antonietta in merito alla condizione fisiopatologica di suo figlio di sei mesi, Luigi-Giuseppe, ritengono che il bambino sia nato con una malformazione alla schiena la quale non gli permetterà mai di stare diritto né camminare da solo. Dopo diversi interventi mal riusciti, Maria-Antonietta, disperata, si rivolge a un taumaturgo siciliano di nome Cagliostro nella speranza che lui possa curare il bambino.
____​
«Ieri sera [4 agosto 1782] è venuto Cagliostro. Indossava un ampio mantello rosso, che faceva svolazzare mentre avanzava nel mio salotto, dove una ventina di persone si erano riunite per assistere all’intervento sul delfino […] A un certo punto, *Cagliostro ha estratto da una tasca interna una fiaschetta*, cui *ha tolto il tappo*. Un forte odore di muschio ha riempito la stanza…Quindi si è avvicinato alla culla di Luigi Giuseppe e ha messo una goccia del liquido sulla fronte del bambino, mormorando nel contempo alcune formule magiche...»


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Zipp. In realtà la preposizione che può essere omessa in questa costruzione è A: "la fiaschetta, _a_ cui ha tolto il tappo".


----------



## benedetto33

zipp404 said:


> A un certo punto, *Cagliostro ha estratto da una tasca interna una fiaschetta*, cui *ha tolto il tappo*.


Ciao. Per me ci potrebbe stare anche "da cui ha tolto il tappo". Però forse suona meglio "a cui". Ancor meglio, "cui ha tolto il tappo", senza specificare se lo estrae dalla bottiglia o lo porta via alla bottiglia. Ciao


----------



## zipp404

1. Mi sono appena reso conto di un leggero errore di composizione nell'ordine di parole nel mio post.

Invece di aver scritto

.... per cui suppongo che il pronome relativo «cui» nella frase sottostante «Cagliostro ha estratto da una tasca interna *una fiaschetta, *cui *ha tolto il tappo*.» stia per «da cui».

avrei dovuto scrivere:

.... per cui suppongo che nella frase sottostante  —«Cagliostro ha estratto da una tasca interna *una fiaschetta, *cui *ha tolto il tappo*»—  il pronome relativo «cui» stia per «da cui».

Forse  quest'ultimo ordine di parole e punteggiatura renda la frase più chiara ?

2.  Per quel che riguarda il pronome relativo «cui», un mio amico del forum mi ha scritto e mi ha spiegato la differenza tra «cui» e «da cui».

(a)
«cui» è un pronome per tanti usi: invariabile nella forma, può riferirsi ad un sostantivo singolare o plurale, maschile o femminile. È il trapianto in italiano del latino «cui», che vuol dire «al quale», forma dativa del pronome relativo «qui» (maschile), «quae» (femminile), «quod» (neutro): nella sintassi si chiama complemento di termine.  E anche in italiano  «cui» vuol dire «al quale» oppure «alla quale».

(b)
Esiste però anche «cui»  preceduto da preposizione: a cui, da cui, di cui, in cui, con cui, per cui, su cui, tra cui ...

Esempi:

L'amico di cui ti avevo parlato ieri sera è appena arrivato da Roma.
La ragazza da cui ho avuto il regalo è mia sorella.
Il ragazzo con cui sono andato al cinema si chiama Pierre.
Il diario su cui si dice che Maria-Antonietta abbia scritto tutte queste notizie non esiste.
La libertà è un ideale per cui tutti dobbiamo luttare.


----------



## Armodio

Certo, Zipp. È la cosiddetta forma obliqua del pronome relativo. Ricorda che il _cui/a cui, _come complemento di termine, è interscambiabile con _al quale/alla quale/ai quali/alle quali. _E funziona sempre come complemento indiretto, quindi_ per cui/con cui/da cui/di cui...=per il quale/con il quale/dal quale/del quale..._

Tornando a fiaschi e tappi, il _cui _va benissimo e sappiamo che indica, tradizionalmente inteso, il complemento di termine. 
Andrebbe bene anche _da cui._
Però i complementi sono artifici scolastici, talvolta una scappatoia che scade in catalogazioni un po' nebbiose.
In *a cui ha tolto* io ci sento un complemento di privazione: priviamo il fiasco di una sua parte.
In _*da cui ha tolto* _un complemento di separazione/allontanamento: separiamo quella parte dal suo complesso originario.


----------



## Mary49

Armodio said:


> In *a cui ha tolto* io ci sento un complemento di privazione: priviamo il fiasco di una sua parte.


Mi permetto di non essere d'accordo. Secondo me "a cui" è un complemento di termine.  Il "cui" dell'OP non è "da cui", ma "a cui".
TERMINE, COMPLEMENTO DI in "La grammatica italiana"
"Nell’analisi logica, il _complemento di termine_ è un complemento indiretto che indica la persona, l’animale o la cosa su cui ricade l’azione espressa dal verbo. ...
La preposizione _a_ si deve omettere se il complemento di termine è uno dei pronomi ➔personali atoni _mi_, _ti_, _gli_, _le_, _si_, _ci_, _vi_, _loro_
E al nonno? *Gli* regaleremo un dopobarba
Fabio e Daniela *ci* hanno mandato una cartolina dalla Grecia
*oppure, si può omettere davanti al pronome ➔relativo cui*
Lo specialista *(a) cui* ci siamo rivolti è molto competente
Il complemento di termine può dipendere da:
    – un verbo transitivo o intransitivo
Quand’ero piccolo *ho rotto* un dito *a mia sorella".*


----------



## lorenzos

Di solito _alla _bottiglia si toglie il tappo e _dalla _bottiglia si versa il vino, ma non è sbagliato quel cui=da cui.


zipp404 said:


> Invece di aver scritto
> .... per cui suppongo che il pronome relativo «cui» nella frase sottostante «Cagliostro ha estratto da una tasca interna *una fiaschetta, *cui *ha tolto il tappo*.» stia per «da cui».
> avrei dovuto scrivere:
> .... per cui suppongo che nella frase sottostante —«Cagliostro ha estratto da una tasca interna *una fiaschetta, *cui *ha tolto il tappo*»— il pronome relativo «cui» stia per «da cui».
> Penso che quest'ultimo ordine di parole e punteggiatura renda la frase più chiara.


Ciao Zipp, secondo me nella prima versione metti subito a fuoco ciò su cui vuoi attirare l'attenzione, e per questo mi sembra preferibile.
(qualche dubbio su "Invece di aver scritto": direi meglio "invece di scrivere" ma consideralo un personalissimo parere)


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> qualche dubbio su "Invece di aver scritto": direi meglio "invece di scrivere"


 
Anch'io (spero che mi si perdoni  il 'fuori tema'). Penso che da parte di Zipp si tratti di un'ipercorrezione, in quanto di solito i parlanti inglese o spagnolo (quelli 'avvertiti') stanno attenti a evitare in italiano le forme delle rispettive lingue, tipo ''grazie di portarmi i fiori'' (invece di ''avermi portato i fiori''), e quindi tendono a considerare molti nostri infiniti presenti come sbagliati anche quando non lo sono.


----------



## Armodio

Mary, io non disquisivo sulla scelta dell'autore, libero di scrivere sia _cui _che _a cui _che _da cui, _ma solo su una sfumatura valenziale e di ruoli semantici (che era la premessa di cui sopra). 
Certo, nella comune analisi logica scolastica quell'_a cui _viene considerato termine. 
Il vero (ossia classico) complemento di privazione sarebbe _Il fiasco è stato privato _*del tappo*_"._
Certamente il _da cui _indica allontanamento o separazione. Esempio da Treccani: _perché mi hanno tolto dalla squadra?_


----------



## bearded

Mary49 said:


> "a cui" è un complemento di termine.


Interessante la nozione per cui sia in ''dare a qualcuno'' sia in ''togliere a qualcuno'' c'è un complemento di termine.  Debbo confessare che non ho idee del tutto chiare in proposito.  Come forse direbbe dottamente Armodio, qui la forma sembra confliggere con la sostanza.


----------



## Starless74

bearded said:


> Interessante la nozione per cui sia in ''dare a qualcuno'' sia in ''togliere a qualcuno'' c'è un complemento di termine.


La perplessità credo derivi dal fatto che la parola _termine_ evoca una "destinazione" più che una "provenienza". 
Persino Treccani in un certo senso alimenta tale confusione, quando dice che il complemento di termine
«indica la persona o la cosa _*cui è diretta*_ l'azione espressa dal verbo», utilizzando quasi un "moto a luogo figurato"
che però mal si adatta, ad esempio, a: _togliere a qualcuno_.


----------



## Armodio

Interessante perché la grammatica scolastica va di regole spesso o troppo rigide o poco profonde. 
Quel che governa la logica è la valenza del verbo e i suoi argomenti(=ruoli sintattici) e attanti(=ruoli semantici).
_Ho rubato l'auto a Marco: _dura vedere un "termine" in _a Marco. 
A Giuseppe piace il cinema: _ancor più dura.

Poi ben sappiamo che stesse preposizioni introducono molteplici di quelli comunemente chiamati complementi.


----------



## Mary49

Armodio said:


> _1) Ho rubato l'auto a Marco: _dura vedere un "termine" in _a Marco.
> 2) A Giuseppe piace il cinema: _ancor più dura.


Perché è "dura" vedere un complemento di termine in queste frasi?  
1) Non per essere pedante, ma in latino con il verbo che significa "rubare" (o anche "togliere") si usa il dativo, che corrisponde al complemento di termine (che può essere di vantaggio o di svantaggio).
2) Anche con il verbo "piacere" si usa il dativo...
Il verbo piacere
    "I pronomi che svolgono la funzione di complemento con questo verbo sono i *pronomi di complemento di termine*, sia atoni che tonici:    
_*     Ci *piace giocare a golf_ (atono)._    A *me* piace passeggiare al mare (tonico)"_.


----------



## Armodio

Mary, non sto parlando di etichette scolastiche (che sarebbero da rivedere, almeno in parte).
Sto parlando di valenze verbali e ruoli semantici.
In _rubo l'auto a Marco, _Marco, come ruolo/attante non è né il termine né il beneficiario dell'azione.
In _a me piace il pesce _tanto meno.

Scusate l'excursus. Il dativo latino, come dice la parola stessa, è il caso che indica "a chi o a cosa è destinato il concetto verbale o nominale che lo regge". Poi possiamo suddividerlo in sottotipi, dal termine generico al dativo (impropriamente detto) d'agente, attraverso il finale, etico, d'effetto, "commodi" e "incommodi" ecc...
Detto sottovoce: un verbo come "rubare, portar via" in latino alterna il dativo all'ablativo con "ab/de/ex" (cosa o persona).
Ma tutto ciò nulla a che vedere con l'approccio valenziale e argomentale.


----------



## bearded

@Armodio
Tu usi normalmente un linguaggio di registro 'elevato' ( per lo meno per gli standard di questo forum), con parole spesso specialistiche tipo ''attanti, approccio valenziale'' e simili.  Tanto più stupito sono rimasto nel leggere la tua frase _la grammatica... va di regole..troppo rigide.. _(#12) che non mi appare adeguata al tuo registro abituale.  Per  ''andare di regole..''  intendi   forse ''adottare regole''?   Mi sembra un'espressione tra il gergale e il regionale (magari sbaglio) - e scusami se mi permetto di criticare il tuo stile!
Quanto a ciò che dici sul dativo, mi pare di essere d'accordo su tutto.


----------



## Armodio

Ti ho deluso, caro Bearded?  Scherzi a parte, sei molto cordiale e  posato.
Era un uso traslato preso a prestito da locuzioni di movimento quali _andare di buon passo, andare di corsa... _ossia procedere con un certo ritmo e, figuratamente, seguendo certi criterî. 

_Attanti o argomenti= _traducibile con _protagonisti: _ciascuna delle entità che partecipano, in ogni modo, al processo espresso dal verbo.
_Valenza verbale=_ il numero dei suoi argomenti.


----------



## A User

È un problema di terminologia.
Se vogliamo rifondare l’analisi logica, magari battezziamola “Analisi valenziale e argomentale”.
Il ladro ha rubato l’auto a Marco: (per come la vedo io) il ladro è “soggetto di vantaggio”. L’auto è “complemento oggetto di appropriazione”.
Marco ha perso l’auto: Marco è “soggetto di privazione”.


----------



## bearded

Apprezzabile ironia, A User!



A User said:


> il ladro è “soggetto di vantaggio”


----------



## zipp404

A User said:


> Il ladro ha rubato l’auto a Marco



Nella frase «_Il ladro ha rubato l’auto a Marco_», per me  «_a Marco_» è un dativo di svantaggio.


----------



## Armodio

Più semplicemente, una è un'analisi di ruoli sintattici, l'altra (il modello valenziale) di ruoli semantici.


----------



## A User

zipp404 said:


> A parte l'ironia, nella frase «_Il ladro ha rubato l’auto a Marco_», per me  «_a Marco_» è un dativo di svantaggio.


Dipende. Bisogna fare il processo all’intenzione.
Se il ladro conosceva Marco e non gli era simpatico è un complemento di svantaggio.
Se il ladro, senza conoscere Marco, e per proprio vantaggio, aveva apprezzato l’auto è un complemento di termine. Termine del possesso per Marco.


----------



## bearded

A User said:


> un complemento di termine. Termine del possesso per Marco.


----------



## marco.cur

Quando andavo a scuola (tanto... tanto tempo fa), i complementi erano molti di meno di quelli che si studiano oggi (e abbiamo imparato a parlare e scrivere l'italiano direi piuttosto bene).
In terza media l'analisi logica la studiavamo all'ora di latino, come propedeutica alla traduzione (dall'italiano al latino). Quindi, come dice Mary, dare o togliere qualcosa a qualcuno si traduce in latino col dativo, e quindi è complemento di termine.


----------



## Armodio

Nulla togliamo alla vecchia, cara analisi logica, Marco. Che ho ben differenziato sopra dall'approccio valenziale. 
Come ho pure sottolineato che un genericamente etichettato _complemento di termine _può certamente andare, anche se la logica semantica ne soffre, se procediamo dal centro gravitazionale che è il verbo (rubare, togliere, sottrarre...).

Ripeto pure che in latino il _dativus _ha tante sfumature (vedi sopra). 
Traina-Bertotti "Sintassi normativa" cap.VII _Il dativo... dativo con verbi I nota 2: <<con i verbi che significano "togliere, portar via", soprattutto se composti con a/ab e/ex, si incontra *oltre al dativo (di svantaggio) anche l'ablativo semplice o preceduto da una di queste preposizioni*.>>_


----------



## lorenzos

Ricordo forse la prima domanda che ho posto entrando nel forum: "È vietato parlare all'autista", diverso da "_All'autista è vietato parlare_" ma sempre dativo. (ma, prima che il buon Paul mi cancelli, m'è d'uopo precisare che un'eventuale discussione andrebbe fatta là). Da (quasi) perfetto ignorante, trovo l'analisi valenziale molto avvincente e stimolante.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Armodio said:


> In *a cui ha tolto* io ci sento un complemento di privazione: priviamo il fiasco di una sua parte.


Non credo.


Armodio said:


> Il vero (ossia classico) complemento di privazione sarebbe _Il fiasco è stato privato _*del tappo*_"._


Appunto.

Direi che se vogliamo fare analisi alternative  non dovremmo usare espressioni che hanno invece un preciso e codificato significato, come "complemento di privazione". Giusto per non confondere le idee a qualche studente di italiano, magari non madrelingua, che capiti da queste parti.
Riguardo a "togliere a /da", credo che la scelta dipenda dal centro di interesse della frase.
Es.
Ho tolto il cappotto al bambino.
Ho tolto il cappotto dall'armadio.
Nel primo caso il centro di interesse è il bambino, nel secondo il cappotto.


----------



## Armodio

Certamente, Pietruzzo. Questo filone è partito da un domanda (cui fu risposto) poi è sfociato in diramazioni di vario tipo.
Nel mio intervento, da lei stralciato, stavo procedendo ad un'analisi logica non classica. Parafraso con _ci sento un *senso* di privazione, sottrazione di un elemento dal suo corpo originario (possessore e posseduto). C_osì evitiamo incomprensioni. E parlo di quella classe di verbi come "rubare, portare via, togliere, sottrarre ecc..." in cui vediamo che x espropria y di un suo avere.
E in quest'azione y non può essere il termine (classicamente inteso), bensì il ricevente non beneficiario o la sorgente/fonte da cui/a cui x  trae frutto o si abbevera.
Così in tutti gli esempi seguenti: 

_Rubo l'auto a Marco 
Tolgo il tappo alla bottiglia 
Cavo un occhio a Michele
Porto via la merenda al mio amico
Strappo i capelli a Luisa _

Poi, come già scritto, possiamo anche dire, del tutto grammaticalmente, _tolgo il tappo *dalla* fiaschetta, _come _tolgo l'auto dal marciapiede/tolgo la polvere dallo scaffale/tolgo le foglie dal marciapiede, _ma cambierebbe la logica, sia classica che valenziale (cioè dei ruoli semantici).
Non avvertiamo più un rapporto possessore-posseduto e l'azione viene vista "semplicemente" come allontanamento, spostamento. Chi mai direbbe _tolgo le foglie *al *marciapiede? _Un marciapiede non possiede le foglie, una bottiglia un tappo ce l'ha quasi sempre (ma sicuramente lo ha sempre, nell'immaginario collettivo). Ecco perché potrebbe essere preferibile _tolgo il tappo *alla *fiaschetta._


----------

